# My dog won't poop outside



## Love2nicks (Feb 4, 2007)

Our 9 month old puppy (beagle/sheltie mix) won't poop outside. I have gotten to the point where I refuse to let him poop inside anymore (not that I let him in the past but he would do it in the split second I'm not looking) I have been keeping him in his crate whenever he doesn't poop.  Please don't flame me for this I have tried everything else I can think of. I take him outside every hour and stay out there for at least 10-15 min every time and in the rare occasion he does poop I give him a treat and loads of praise and it doesn't seem to help the situation. Yesterday for instance he was outside with my children playing for over an hour and he still didn't poop, then I sent them inside and stayed out with him for 10 min and he still didn't go. This is a new habbit for him within the last month or so, so I don't know what brought it on and why he won't stop. Does anyone have any help for me on this, I feel so bad keeping him in his crate but I don't know how else to keep him from pooping in the house.
One thing that has been suggested to me that I just can not do with my lifestyle is to keep him on a leash right by my side. This will not work with him as he is a very strong and not well trained dog and is constantly pulling on me and it just doesn't work.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

Do you let him outside to poop alone, or do you walk him? Does he eat on a regular schedule?

My guy will rarely poop in the back yard. It's usually about 3/4 mile into our walks that he goes. Also, I know he's normally ready to poo about 1/2 to 1 hour after eating, so that's when I walk him. I know now that if he doesn't go after about a mile, he probably won't, so we just go home, but when I first got him, we stayed out until he did.


----------



## Love2nicks (Feb 4, 2007)

I take him out to poop, we do not walk him, never have. I don't leave him out unattended ever, he's to sly for that, he'd be gone in 2 seconds. Taking him for a walk to go poop is not an option for us. 
He does eat on a regular schedule and used to poop on one too, now he won't  I will stay in the kitchen with him while he eats, if I leave, he poops on the floor. When he is done eating, I wait 10 min or so and then take him out. He used to poop right away now he just won't. So I wait 15, still nothing  he's in his crate again. I took him out around 6:15 + he went in his crate around 6:30 I'll probably take him back out sometime around 7:30ish.


----------



## Violetdogs (Jan 15, 2007)

I have some questions for you, first, is it extremely cold or snowy where you live? Is there alot of noise and commotion going on outside? Has the vet checked him? 
There's something going on that's making him not go outside. How about doing "number one"? Does he do that outside with no problems? This might sound funny, but I think it's true, they want privacy to go just like anyone else. He is just 9 months old, still a baby, he'll be fine. I can tell you're really working with him on this.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

Beagles and Shelties are both high energy dogs that need a lot of exercise. I'd strongly suggest getting him into a basic obedience class, getting him used to being on a leash, and making sure he gets plenty of exercise on walks. The more he learns, the easier it'll be to teach him new things.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Most dogs I've had will only poop well into a walk or a run - rarely in the yard. At least one would nearly explode before he'd go in his own yard.

Get a leash, some good walking shoes and a supply of bags and life will improve for both of you.


----------



## Brandismom (Jun 25, 2006)

Obviously your pup doesn't know yet that it's not acceptable to soil your house. You are doing the exact right thing by not giving him freedom in the house until he has done his poo job outside. 

You should take him out to go and if he doesn't then put him back in the crate and leave him there for about 10 minutes, let him back outside and repeat this process till he finally does do his poo. Then praise him and treat him and make it "party time"!!!. Then bring him in the house and allow him as much freedom as you normally would give him. Good luck to you,


----------



## lawlady (Feb 4, 2007)

I don't really have anything to add; i just wanted to say 'hang in there!' I know it's frustrating. I have a year old jack russell, and he's been known to poop in my bathroom (maybe he thinks he's human, i don't know!) on occasion. You've been given great advice so far. Just be diligent in all that you do. As far as expecting him to poop when he's outside with the kids,,,i don't think that's going to happen! Too much excitement going on around him for him to concentrate on his business, KWIM? Zavie, my pup, works best when he's outside alone (with me or my husband, of course.) 

I'd get him into some puppy classes for some training,,,if that's not feasible right now i'd at least start working with him on basic commands. I know it's hard to get a dog to behave properly on a leash, but the only way to do it is to just -do it-. 

Hang in there, and good luck!!!


----------



## poofywoof (Nov 17, 2006)

*outside restroom*

I think you are right to keep him in the crate and allow him freedom only after he does his business outside. Now, you stated that if you leave the room he will poop. This makes me wonder if he has been punished or yelled at for pooping in front of you. If you (or another family member) have given him negative reinforcement for his bathroom mistakes, this is the result. Being young, he didn't understand your message of: don't poop IN THE HOUSE, he just heard you say, DON"T POOP, now he figures it isn't safe to go in your presence. Be sure to feed him on a schedule, and take him out on a schedule. Choose one specific spot for him to use as his toilet area, take him to the same place EVERY TiME. If he has an accident in the house, take the poop out to that spot. Some things you can try to make him more relaxed when he needs to relieve himself: get a LONGER leash to take him out on, maybe the extra distance will help, OR buy a ground stake and a cable line and hook him to that for potty time (you can step away form the immediate area while still keeping a close eye on him) ANY time he poops outside give him the royal treatment, go overboard with your praise, and watch the NEGATIVE feedback for mistakes in the house. A simple, "no" followed by you picking him up and taking him out will suffice.


----------

